# Some wedding pictures



## imagemaker46

Most of you know me as a sports photographer, but on the weekend my son got married and after talking to a few overpriced wedding photographers that could not justify to me how they can possibly charge what they wanted, I took on the fun, I was a little stressed thinking about it, but once I started shooting, it was just like shooting anything else.  It was a very casual wedding, and I enjoyed shooting it.  So here is a few of the ones that I like.

























One from the rehearsal:


----------



## pixmedic

nicely done!
you should start doing weddings on the weekend!
for the record though...if you want to see how a photographer justifies a "high" price (high price being relative of course) just look through Robins wedding portfolio. friggen amazing. 

i would LOVE to know what they are laughing at in 4, 5, and 7...
#1 is a GREAT shot, and i really like the posing of the ring shot. 
overall a very nice wedding set. some great candid shots there too, especially the cake shot.


----------



## Trever1t

While these are nice candids they are in no way what I'd expect from an "over-priced" wedding photographer. As one who opted to allow friends to photograph my wedding I can honestly say it was a huge mistake. Sorry but I feel strongly that there's a very justifiable reason wedding photographers are high priced (well the qualified ones)


----------



## ronlane

Nicely done.

So after shooting the wedding, do you still feel the same way? If they were too high, what would you charge to do a wedding this weekend?


----------



## imagemaker46

Thanks, I've seen some of the high end wedding stuff and know how much work is involved in creating those amazing images. I had fun with this, and it was suggested that I consider shooting more weddings, but it's not my thing. If someone asks me I would consider it.  I just enjoyed the day, the kids were laughing all the time, it is their nature, everyone was happy and it's easy to shoot that. Being outdoors was great as well, nice light to play with.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

Nice.. now you did not get to enjoy the wedding and the only photo you have with you in it is probably the formal.

Perhaps you cant justify the price of those wedding photographers because you don't value yourself that high either.  I remember having a discussion with you about how you priced your sport photography service as low as amateurs to weed out competitors.


----------



## imagemaker46

ronlane said:


> Nicely done.
> 
> So after shooting the wedding, do you still feel the same way? If they were too high, what would you charge to do a wedding this weekend?



That would be a tough call for me, as I really compared this to how much time I spend shooting a day of sports, and that rate is no where near the $2000 that was quoted to me. I got the whole sales pitch about the amount of time, getting the edited DVD, and all the post process time.  Well I do all the same things when I shoot, and I'm not charging $2000 a day.  All I know is that I spent the day, and a couple of hours the day before shooting, I have close to a 1000 images, all the usual setups, and poses, and then lots of candids.  Is what I shot worth $2000-3000, no I don't believe it is.  But I do know that there are lots of weekend professionals that believe what I shot would be worth that much, and they know they could justify it.  I couldn't.


----------



## tirediron

Looks like a nice, casual event Scott - what's the significance of the mailbox cake?


----------



## Trever1t

Based on your images above only....I would agree.


----------



## ronlane

imagemaker46 said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely done.
> 
> So after shooting the wedding, do you still feel the same way? If they were too high, what would you charge to do a wedding this weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a tough call for me, as I really compared this to how much time I spend shooting a day of sports, and that rate is no where near the $2000 that was quoted to me. I got the whole sales pitch about the amount of time, getting the edited DVD, and all the post process time. Well I do all the same things when I shoot, and I'm not charging $2000 a day. All I know is that I spent the day, and a couple of hours the day before shooting, I have close to a 1000 images, all the usual setups, and poses, and then lots of candids. Is what I shot worth $2000-3000, no I don't believe it is. But I do know that there are lots of weekend professionals that believe what I shot would be worth that much, and they know they could justify it. I couldn't.
Click to expand...


Interesting. I'm not trying to be on one side or the other of this one, just curious as to how you feel about it afterward.

I do have a question about the difference in the post for sports and for weddings. When you do your sports photography, are you doing much post processing of those images? Did you do much post on the wedding photos. Because the price difference could be in the time taken to do post on the images to soften skin, fix blemishes, clone out fly-away hair, brighten eyes, etc.


----------



## imagemaker46

Robin_Usagani said:


> Nice.. now you did not get to enjoy the wedding and the only photo you have with you in it is probably the formal.
> 
> Perhaps you cant justify the price of those wedding photographers because you don't value yourself that high either. I remember having a discussion with you about how you priced your sport photography service as low as amateurs to weed out competitors.



I enjoyed the wedding because I was giving my kids something they would not have received from another photographer, a wedding shot by Dad. There were lots of other people shooting so I know that I am in quite a few pictures.  I can justify what I charge to shoots sports based on what the sports market will hold, I also know that people can charge a lot more for weddings because people are willing to pay it, huge difference between sports and weddings.  If I asked $2000 to shoot a football game, I wouldn't be shooting it, perhaps sports is under-valued and weddings are the opposite.  It's all about what the market will hold and what people have accepted as being a normal change for a wedding.

As far as weeding out the low end sports people, I'll do what I have to, but I am still at the high end for shooting sports with most of my clients that have the money to pay.  Like I said, it's all about the market.


----------



## imagemaker46

ronlane said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely done.
> 
> So after shooting the wedding, do you still feel the same way? If they were too high, what would you charge to do a wedding this weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a tough call for me, as I really compared this to how much time I spend shooting a day of sports, and that rate is no where near the $2000 that was quoted to me. I got the whole sales pitch about the amount of time, getting the edited DVD, and all the post process time. Well I do all the same things when I shoot, and I'm not charging $2000 a day. All I know is that I spent the day, and a couple of hours the day before shooting, I have close to a 1000 images, all the usual setups, and poses, and then lots of candids. Is what I shot worth $2000-3000, no I don't believe it is. But I do know that there are lots of weekend professionals that believe what I shot would be worth that much, and they know they could justify it. I couldn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting. I'm not trying to be on one side or the other of this one, just curious as to how you feel about it afterward.
> 
> I do have a question about the difference in the post for sports and for weddings. When you do your sports photography, are you doing much post processing of those images? Did you do much post on the wedding photos. Because the price difference could be in the time taken to do post on the images to soften skin, fix blemishes, clone out fly-away hair, brighten eyes, etc.
Click to expand...


I crop, colour correct, straighten up every sports image I shoot. I do spend a lot of time working on the sports images, so that they are print ready. When I do head shots, sometimes 100-200 people, I remove all the blemishes etc, and spend time. As I am not a big fan of turning people in plastic figures with skin software, I don't use it. I probably spend about the same amount of time in post as most wedding photographers would, working with the same number of images. It all comes down to what the client wants or needs. I'm also not trying to make someone look younger than they are, or removing wrinkles, that kind of thing.

On these pictures I posted, I lightened them up a bit, and some crops, that was it. Once I start to really go through everything, I will do a little more work, if it's needed.


----------



## kathyt

Ummmm.  We have WB issues, and they all look underexposed on the subjects. I would work on removing some of the CA, and the color casts. You can tell this, because her dress looks like a different color in all of the images. You needed fill light desperately in all of these. You caught some fantastic moments though. I would have hired a wedding photographer so you could have stepped into the moment though.


----------



## imagemaker46

kathythorson said:


> Ummmm. We have WB issues, and they all look underexposed on the subjects. I would work on removing some of the CA, and the color casts. You can tell this, because her dress looks like a different color in all of the images. You needed fill light desperately in all of these. You caught some fantastic moments though. I would have hired a wedding photographer so you could have stepped into the moment though.



As I mentioned I didn't do any work on these other than lighten them up a bit. Once they make their selections I will spend more time on the images. I found that by taking the pictures I was involved in the moment more than those that just sat and watched, it was the same feeling that I get when I shoot sports, it's becoming part of the game.  They didn't want to hire a photographer, and as a young couple dropping $2000 for wedding pictures that will be buried away in a drawer, didn't appeal to them.   As long as they are happy, that's all that matters to both as Dad and the photographer.


----------



## kathyt

imagemaker46 said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm. We have WB issues, and they all look underexposed on the subjects. I would work on removing some of the CA, and the color casts. You can tell this, because her dress looks like a different color in all of the images. You needed fill light desperately in all of these. You caught some fantastic moments though. I would have hired a wedding photographer so you could have stepped into the moment though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned I didn't do any work on these other than lighten them up a bit. Once they make their selections I will spend more time on the images. I found that by taking the pictures I was involved in the moment more than those that just sat and watched, it was the same feeling that I get when I shoot sports, it's becoming part of the game.  They didn't want to hire a photographer, and as a young couple dropping $2000 for wedding pictures that will be buried away in a drawer, didn't appeal to them.   As long as they are happy, that's all that matters to both as Dad and the photographer.
Click to expand...

I am shaking my head sadly at you imagemaker! A beautiful album that sits on their coffee table for the next 70 years is priceless, or gorgeous prints hanging on their walls. A cd of images will sit in a drawer.


----------



## runnah

I was expecting at least one shot of someone diving in a pool.


----------



## imagemaker46

Not everyone wants an album sitting on a table. They told me before hand what they wanted and if I was to isolate myself from the fact that they are family and treat them simply as a client.  If a client says to me, I want this kind of picture and it is going to be used for this purpose, a single nice image in a frame, I am not going to try and convince them that they need an album of photographs as well.  If I produce the images that they are happy with, and the images that the parents are happy with, then as a photographer it is up to me to deliver those photographs, and I have.  It's really very simple. 

I suppose this is where the high money wedding photographers come into play, if they can convince a client that they "should" have a beautiful album to display the images, the cost added into the package is another way of justifying the fee.  There is nothing wrong with that, this is why wedding photographers put together packages that start at A and go to Z, with different costs involved.

I'm not a wedding photographer but I'm happy with the images I shot, they may be below average by the standards of the full time high end wedding photographers, but who cares, everyone is happy.


----------



## kathyt

imagemaker46 said:


> Not everyone wants an album sitting on a table. They told me before hand what they wanted and if I was to isolate myself from the fact that they are family and treat them simply as a client.  If a client says to me, I want this kind of picture and it is going to be used for this purpose, a single nice image in a frame, I am not going to try and convince them that they need an album of photographs as well.  If I produce the images that they are happy with, and the images that the parents are happy with, then as a photographer it is up to me to deliver those photographs, and I have.  It's really very simple.
> 
> I suppose this is where the high money wedding photographers come into play, if they can convince a client that they "should" have a beautiful album to display the images, the cost added into the package is another way of justifying the fee.  There is nothing wrong with that, this is why wedding photographers put together packages that start at A and go to Z, with different costs involved.
> 
> I'm not a wedding photographer but I'm happy with the images I shot, they may be below average by the standards of the full time high end wedding photographers, but who cares, everyone is happy.


Alrighty then.


----------



## tirediron

kathythorson said:


> I am shaking my head sadly at you imagemaker! A beautiful album that sits on their coffee table for the next 70 years is priceless, or gorgeous prints hanging on their walls. A cd of images will sit in a drawer.


 I think you might be over-romantacizing just tad there Kathy...  granted, prints might hang on the while for a few years, and a nice album might sit on the coffee table for a while, but I'm willing to bet in 99.9% of cases that only lasts 'til the couple's first move.  The only advantage that the album has long-term is that because it's bigger, it's a bit harder to lose.


----------



## paigew

I agree these photos are not worth 2K. There are wb & exposure issues (as mentioned) and honestly it doesn't seem there was much thought when it comes to composition/backgrounds/use of light. Did you get any traditional portraits? Shooting a wedding is more about just showing up and snapping off some photos (even if you DO shoot in manual). Don't get me wrong, they are very nice photos and I am sure your son is very happy. They are way better than my own personal wedding photos. But you cannot compare these to the industry standard for wedding photography. People who charge 2,000 for a wedding make your day look like a fairy tale


----------



## Ysarex

You have a lovely new daughter Scott -- congrats. I'm sure you'll be able to spruce up the final selection photos.

As for hiring a Pro, well you're not a wedding photographer and if these are any indication here's what you missed.

Your photos that include the bride do not contain massive lens flare like so:
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/220654_10151066588631566_13718382_o.jpg

You don't have any photos that show the wedding party being overtaken by a nuclear blast like this:
https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/194183_10151066586756566_500145379_o.jpg

You're missing the elegant B&W shot. Any chance you shot some film? The technique is to make the print and then not fully fix it. That elegant look shows up a few days later like this:
https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/263606_10150241040661566_314038_n.jpg

Surely you could have found some train tracks:
https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/468010_596190623738953_85057830_o.jpg

The special effects photo where you turn the sky yellow. But you can probably find a Photoshop action for that one:
https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1002606_10151656919828705_2103392057_n.jpg

And finally, what where you thinking holding your camera level?
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/16567_10151630637868705_377285702_n.jpg

Joe


----------



## tirediron

paigew said:


> ... People who charge 2,000 for a wedding make your day look like a fairy tale


$2K doesn't buy you much in the high-end wedding photography world these days!


----------



## paigew

tirediron said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... People who charge 2,000 for a wedding make your day look like a fairy tale
> 
> 
> 
> $2K doesn't buy you much in the high-end wedding photography world these days!
Click to expand...

Agreed! I would consider 2k low priced/beginner wedding photographer.


----------



## paigew

Ysarex said:


> You have a lovely new daughter Scott -- congrats. I'm sure you'll be able to spruce up the final selection photos.
> 
> As for hiring a Pro, well you're not a wedding photographer and if these are any indication here's what you missed.
> 
> Your photos that include the bride do not contain massive lens flare like so:
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/220654_10151066588631566_13718382_o.jpg
> 
> You don't have any photos that show the wedding party being overtaken by a nuclear blast like this:
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/194183_10151066586756566_500145379_o.jpg
> 
> You're missing the elegant B&W shot. Any chance you shot some film? The technique is to make the print and then not fully fix it. That elegant look shows up a few days later like this:
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/263606_10150241040661566_314038_n.jpg
> 
> Surely you could have found some train tracks:
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/468010_596190623738953_85057830_o.jpg
> 
> The special effects photo where you turn the sky yellow. But you can probably find a Photoshop action for that one:
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1002606_10151656919828705_2103392057_n.jpg
> 
> And finally, what where you thinking holding your camera level?
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/16567_10151630637868705_377285702_n.jpg
> 
> Joe


Seriously, shame on you . This is what is SO wrong with this forum. How about a little respect for other photographers?


----------



## runnah

Not sure but I think joe was being sarcastic.


----------



## paigew

runnah said:


> Not sure but I think joe was being sarcastic.


He sought out those photographers to try and make a mockery of them/their work. Its pretty obvious what his intentions are/where.....


----------



## runnah

paigew said:


> He sought out those photographers to try and make a mockery of them/their work. Its pretty obvious what his intentions are/where.....



I see it as more of a scathing statement about the current state of wedding photography. I am sure the intent wasn't to mock a specific photographer rather the entire segment who thinks anything but overworked wedding photos are crap.

If you see any of the OPs other work you'll see that he is a very good sports photographer and has a crisp clean style. Him trying to emulate the current trends would ring false and minimize his efforts.


----------



## pixmedic

kathythorson said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm. We have WB issues, and they all look underexposed on the subjects. I would work on removing some of the CA, and the color casts. You can tell this, because her dress looks like a different color in all of the images. You needed fill light desperately in all of these. You caught some fantastic moments though. I would have hired a wedding photographer so you could have stepped into the moment though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned I didn't do any work on these other than lighten them up a bit. Once they make their selections I will spend more time on the images. I found that by taking the pictures I was involved in the moment more than those that just sat and watched, it was the same feeling that I get when I shoot sports, it's becoming part of the game.  They didn't want to hire a photographer, and as a young couple dropping $2000 for wedding pictures that will be buried away in a drawer, didn't appeal to them.   As long as they are happy, that's all that matters to both as Dad and the photographer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am shaking my head sadly at you imagemaker! A beautiful album that sits on their coffee table for the next 70 years is priceless, or gorgeous prints hanging on their walls. A cd of images will sit in a drawer.
Click to expand...


OR,  a CD of images that will get  emailed to relatives around the  country, or around the world that will be viewed and enjoyed  by  hundreds of people over any number of social media sites or personal  websites. 
not just the few that sit in front of your coffee table.

wedding albums are great, and we push the hell out of them...but we do so because we make more money that way, not because of some idea that they will be come some priceless heirloom. People want to share their photos in many different ways, not just on their wall.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

When my 3 daughters get married, I am not sure how I can pay for all the weddings.  I can tell you for certain, I will hire a pro for photography.  I probably get the basic with only high res Jpegs because I can do the album design.  Yes, I probably expect a discount because I know a lot of photographers and I am in the industry, but there is no way in hell I would be shooting my daughter's wedding.  If I can't justify paying $2500 for a wedding photographer, then I shouldn't be charging people $2500 min for a wedding service.

I am not sure why you guys are criticizing imagemaker's work.  They look fine to me.  It just need some processing.  Plus we have not seen the whole set.  I say his work is on par with a $2000 wedding photographer (if he process the image more).  But for him to think $2000 is too much for a wedding photographer, that is just silly.  In my heart I truly believe Imagemaker does not charge enough for his photography service (sports or wedding) for him to think this way.


----------



## terri

runnah said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> 
> He sought out those photographers to try and make a mockery of them/their work. Its pretty obvious what his intentions are/where.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see it as more of a scathing statement about the current state of wedding photography. I am sure the intent wasn't to mock a specific photographer rather the entire segment who thinks anything but overworked wedding photos are crap.
> 
> If you see any of the OPs other work you'll see that he is a very good sports photographer and has a crisp clean style. Him trying to emulate the current trends would ring false and minimize his efforts.
Click to expand...


That's nice.   I would agree, there is plenty out there that is worse than what's been posted here, but it doesn't have to be dragged into this thread and ridiculed to make the OP look better.   

I can't help but wonder how this thread would be reading if, instead of the OP posting these, they'd been posted by a newbie who said something like this: "Hey everyone!   Just joined.   I got a camera last Christmas and have been shooting every day ever since then, and my FB page gets tons of hits.   Just shot my first wedding over the weekend!   Tell me what you think!"


----------



## leeroix

2 grand is real cheap... Most people grossly underestimate the amount of work that goes into producing a finished professional result.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

pixmedic said:


> for the record though...if you want to see how a photographer justifies a "high" price (high price being relative of course) just look through Robins wedding portfolio. friggen amazing.



I think my head just doubled in size.  You are too nice.  But really though I am a nobody.  Comparing my self with other wedding photographers I interact with, how much I charge is in the bottom 25% of the group.  Quality wise I am still far behind from top photographers' work I follow.


----------



## leeroix

^yeah I like your stuff too... I think I even made some comparisons to chrisman studios...
...oh, and I think he only does destination weddings, starting around 10k. Last I heard he books 40+ a year...


----------



## imagemaker46

Thanks for all the opinions both positive and negative, I wasn't looking for a critique on any of them, I don't look for critiques on anything I post, I just post the pictures.  I don't ever plan on becoming a wedding photographer.  I still believe that the majority of wedding photographers are charging too much, but if they can charge it and people are willing to pay for it, then good for them.  I respect the great wedding photographers the same as I respect the great sports photographers, or product, or fashion.  

The shot of them sitting on the grass was a request, I had two other requests from the parents of the bride. There were a few of them with family and friends, and then it was what they wanted, candid shots.  That's it, whole wedding shoot from start to finish was about 90 minutes.  It was not an all day wedding setup, drive all over the town looking for locations.  Here's a question, what would a good wedding photographer charge for a 90 minute shoot, straight up, without taking into consideration the post work?


----------



## imagemaker46

paigew said:


> I agree these photos are not worth 2K. There are wb & exposure issues (as mentioned) and honestly it doesn't seem there was much thought when it comes to composition/backgrounds/use of light. Did you get any traditional portraits? Shooting a wedding is more about just showing up and snapping off some photos (even if you DO shoot in manual). Don't get me wrong, they are very nice photos and I am sure your son is very happy. They are way better than my own personal wedding photos. But you cannot compare these to the industry standard for wedding photography. People who charge 2,000 for a wedding make your day look like a fairy tale



Did you read any of the previous posts? Photographers don't make fairy tales, people do, and I'm pretty sure I didn't compare them to any industry standard, first of all I didn't know there was one.  What has my shooting in manual have anything to do with the pictures?  This post is one of those, I'll just post to join in the discussion types.


----------



## terri

> This post is one of those, I'll just post to join in the discussion types.



As are a large majority of the posts on this forum.   You've made a number of them yourself, as I recall.  That's what forums are all about...you know, DISCUSSION.


----------



## paigew

imagemaker46 said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree these photos are not worth 2K. There are wb & exposure issues (as mentioned) and honestly it doesn't seem there was much thought when it comes to composition/backgrounds/use of light. Did you get any traditional portraits? Shooting a wedding is more about just showing up and snapping off some photos (even if you DO shoot in manual). Don't get me wrong, they are very nice photos and I am sure your son is very happy. They are way better than my own personal wedding photos. But you cannot compare these to the industry standard for wedding photography. People who charge 2,000 for a wedding make your day look like a fairy tale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read any of the previous posts? Photographers don't make fairy tales, people do, and I'm pretty sure I didn't compare them to any industry standard, first of all I didn't know there was one.  What has my shooting in manual have anything to do with the pictures?  This post is one of those, I'll just post to join in the discussion types.
Click to expand...


I think you are misunderstanding my intent. Your photos are awesome. And obviously NOT shot by an armature (hence shot in M). But they are not what a photographer charging 2000k would deliver. At least ones I would hire. For 2k I would expect fairy tale type pics. Posed with great compositions. Something more like fine art. I would also expect way more shooting time. (getting ready, reception etc). You stated yourself you only shot for 90 minutes. You questioned why it was worth 2k for a photographer. I was stating the differences. Sorry if I offended you, was not my intent.


----------



## runnah

paigew said:


> And obviously NOT shot by an amateur (hence shot in M)



Huh?


----------



## imagemaker46

Terri, thanks for your input, as always, your insight as an admin is appreciated.:er:  Yes it is a discussion group, don't think typing it in caps was necessary, my eyes are still pretty good even though I do wear glasses for reading.  What I was simply saying, and although you only took a single line from the post, was wondering, based on the rest of the comments that were made by paigew, if any of the previous posts by other members had been read.  What she wrote had already been covered and answered by me, I just didn't think being told that the pictures I shot weren't worth $2000, I had no thoughts on how to use the light, or backgrounds.


I posted some nice wedding pictures, I know they are not perfect, they are nice, I thought showing them to the forum members would be good, as they know I shoot sports and not weddings, it would be a nice change. I respect the comments from many of the photographers that shoot weddings. I don't ever plan on becoming a wedding photographer, but do know that if I set my mind to it, and decided to start shooting weddings, I would be pretty good at it.  It's just a different photography, that's all.

So once again thanks for the reminder on who runs the forum.


----------



## imagemaker46

paigew said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paigew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree these photos are not worth 2K. There are wb & exposure issues (as mentioned) and honestly it doesn't seem there was much thought when it comes to composition/backgrounds/use of light. Did you get any traditional portraits? Shooting a wedding is more about just showing up and snapping off some photos (even if you DO shoot in manual). Don't get me wrong, they are very nice photos and I am sure your son is very happy. They are way better than my own personal wedding photos. But you cannot compare these to the industry standard for wedding photography. People who charge 2,000 for a wedding make your day look like a fairy tale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read any of the previous posts? Photographers don't make fairy tales, people do, and I'm pretty sure I didn't compare them to any industry standard, first of all I didn't know there was one. What has my shooting in manual have anything to do with the pictures? This post is one of those, I'll just post to join in the discussion types.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you are misunderstanding my intent. Your photos are awesome. And obviously NOT shot by an armature (hence shot in M). But they are not what a photographer charging 2000k would deliver. At least ones I would hire. For 2k I would expect fairy tale type pics. Posed with great compositions. Something more like fine art. I would also expect way more shooting time. (getting ready, reception etc). You stated yourself you only shot for 90 minutes. You questioned why it was worth 2k for a photographer. I was stating the differences. Sorry if I offended you, was not my intent.
Click to expand...


No worries, thanks for clearing that up, I did take it the opposite direction. I appreciate what you have said.


----------



## paigew

runnah said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> 
> And obviously NOT shot by an amateur (hence shot in M)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
Click to expand...

Okay seriously, y'all are having that hard a time following me?! Sheesh. Okay so lets just go under the general assumption that most people who shoot in manual know what they are doing. They know how to focus a subject and how to get a nice clear, well exposed shot.

When I said "shooting a wedding is more about just showing up and snapping off some pics (even if you do shoot in manual)". What I mean was: Being a wedding photographer (and charging xxxx) is more than knowing how to take a nice, clear, photo. It is about creating one of a kind photos that people see as art. And about documenting the entire day, not just shooting off some (although very nice) candids of the ceremony.


----------



## pixmedic

paigew said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paigew said:
> 
> 
> 
> And obviously NOT shot by an amateur (hence shot in M)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay seriously, y'all are having that hard a time following me?! Sheesh. Okay so lets just go under the general assumption that most people who shoot in manual know what they are doing. They know how to focus a subject and how to get a nice clear, well exposed shot.
> 
> When I said "shooting a wedding is more about just showing up and snapping off some pics (even if you do shoot in manual)". What I mean was: Being a wedding photographer (and charging xxxx) is more than knowing how to take a nice, clear, photo. It is about creating one of a kind photos that people see as art. And about documenting the entire day, not just shooting off some (although very nice) candids of the ceremony.
Click to expand...


your assuming that Imagemaker did not do exactly what the bride and groom wanted, and did not provide them exactly the kind of images they were looking to get. 
I am pretty certain that the B&G will be more than happy with the finished delivered photos, as well they should be. 
also, he never said that he "only" shot for 90 minutes. he said that was how long the whole thing lasted. 
being a wedding photographer isn't any different than being any other kind of photographer that delivers a product to a client. 
you shoot what the client wants, how the client wants it, and you give them the best product you are capable of producing. 
how are Imagemakers shots not "one of a kind"? how/when could those photos be reproduced by someone else?
Art is too subjective to pin down to any particular style. who's to say these aren't art?
I think dynamic artistry is overrated for weddings.  It is a formal event, and a photographer should reflect that in their work.


----------



## paigew

pixmedic said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay seriously, y'all are having that hard a time following me?! Sheesh. Okay so lets just go under the general assumption that most people who shoot in manual know what they are doing. They know how to focus a subject and how to get a nice clear, well exposed shot.
> 
> When I said "shooting a wedding is more about just showing up and snapping off some pics (even if you do shoot in manual)". What I mean was: Being a wedding photographer (and charging xxxx) is more than knowing how to take a nice, clear, photo. It is about creating one of a kind photos that people see as art. And about documenting the entire day, not just shooting off some (although very nice) candids of the ceremony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your assuming that Imagemaker did not do exactly what the bride and groom wanted, and did not provide them exactly the kind of images they were looking to get.
> I am pretty certain that the B&G will be more than happy with the finished delivered photos, as well they should be.
> also, he never said that he "only" shot for 90 minutes. he said that was how long the whole thing lasted.
> being a wedding photographer isn't any different than being any other kind of photographer that delivers a product to a client.
> you shoot what the client wants, how the client wants it, and you give them the best product you are capable of producing.
> how are Imagemakers shots not "one of a kind"? how/when could those photos be reproduced by someone else?
> Art is too subjective to pin down to any particular style. who's to say these aren't art?
> I think dynamic artistry is overrated for weddings.  It is a formal event, and a photographer should reflect that in their work.
Click to expand...


No I am not saying that at all. Obviously they will be happy. To them spending 2k on the 'fairy tale documentation' of their wedding day is not worth it. It wasn't to me either. In fact, my BIL shot my wedding IN AUTO and you know what. I love those blurry pics. <3 Some people however DO want those type of photos.


----------



## runnah

paigew said:


> No I am not saying that at all. Obviously they will be happy. To them spending 2k on the 'fairy tale documentation' of their wedding day is not worth it. It wasn't to me either. In fact, my BIL shot my wedding IN AUTO and you know what. I love those blurry pics. <3 Some people however DO want those type of photos.



Still wondering why the mode makes a difference.


----------



## pixmedic

I am obviously not understanding this "fairy tale" documentation you are referring to. 
are you talking about a Disney wedding?  Or is this some particular "style" of shooting?
just because a wedding costs a certain amount of money, does not relegate it to one particular "style".
I went to a bar mitzvah that had a $15,000 photographer there, and there was nothing "fairy tale" about any of those pictures. 
they were beautiful. Stunning.  sharp focus, great composition, wonderful color...and perfectly, amazingly formal.  
everything I could ever want in my own wedding photos. but certainly not "fairy tale". 

I think its just the fairy tale thing that is throwing me off. sorry about that.


----------



## paigew

pixmedic said:


> I am obviously not understanding this "fairy tale" documentation you are referring to.
> are you talking about a Disney wedding?  Or is this some particular "style" of shooting?
> just because a wedding costs a certain amount of money, does not relegate it to one particular "style".
> I went to a bar mitzvah that had a $15,000 photographer there, and there was nothing "fairy tale" about any of those pictures.
> they were beautiful. Stunning.  sharp focus, great composition, wonderful color...and perfectly, amazingly formal.
> everything I could ever want in my own wedding photos. but certainly not "fairy tale".
> 
> I think its just the fairy tale thing that is throwing me off. sorry about that.


Okay they want their photos to look like the photos in the BRIDES magazines that they purchase. ANd plan their weddings around. Okay?  I'm done. Peace out. Congrats on the marriage. Sorry your thread got hijacked.


----------



## manny212

runnah said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I am not saying that at all. Obviously they will be happy. To them spending 2k on the 'fairy tale documentation' of their wedding day is not worth it. It wasn't to me either. In fact, my BIL shot my wedding IN AUTO and you know what. I love those blurry pics. <3 Some people however DO want those type of photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still wondering why the mode makes a difference.
Click to expand...


ROFLMAO !!! 

 Thanks to an early call time this morning I must have come across this post just as Imagemaker posted it . I had a small laugh laugh to myself and thought  , oh boy this one is going to be a dozzey , !!!!! 

Glad to see I was not wrong . :razz:


----------



## kathyt

pixmedic said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned I didn't do any work on these other than lighten them up a bit. Once they make their selections I will spend more time on the images. I found that by taking the pictures I was involved in the moment more than those that just sat and watched, it was the same feeling that I get when I shoot sports, it's becoming part of the game.  They didn't want to hire a photographer, and as a young couple dropping $2000 for wedding pictures that will be buried away in a drawer, didn't appeal to them.   As long as they are happy, that's all that matters to both as Dad and the photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> I am shaking my head sadly at you imagemaker! A beautiful album that sits on their coffee table for the next 70 years is priceless, or gorgeous prints hanging on their walls. A cd of images will sit in a drawer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OR,  a CD of images that will get  emailed to relatives around the  country, or around the world that will be viewed and enjoyed  by  hundreds of people over any number of social media sites or personal  websites.
> not just the few that sit in front of your coffee table.
> 
> wedding albums are great, and we push the hell out of them...but we do so because we make more money that way, not because of some idea that they will be come some priceless heirloom. People want to share their photos in many different ways, not just on their wall.
Click to expand...

I don't make a ton of money on albums. They are time consuming, a pain in the a**, and are extremely expensive, but if you have ever held a high end wedding album in your hands they are worth every penny. Forget the money part. It is something tangible, and they are really beautiful. I do give my clients the thumb drive as well, and they also have a link with all of their images to share with family and friends.


----------



## pixmedic

kathythorson said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am shaking my head sadly at you imagemaker! A beautiful album that sits on their coffee table for the next 70 years is priceless, or gorgeous prints hanging on their walls. A cd of images will sit in a drawer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR,  a CD of images that will get  emailed to relatives around the  country, or around the world that will be viewed and enjoyed  by  hundreds of people over any number of social media sites or personal  websites.
> not just the few that sit in front of your coffee table.
> 
> wedding albums are great, and we push the hell out of them...but we do so because we make more money that way, not because of some idea that they will be come some priceless heirloom. People want to share their photos in many different ways, not just on their wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't make a ton of money on albums. They are time consuming, a pain in the a**, and are extremely expensive, but if you have ever held a high end wedding album in your hands they are worth every penny. Forget the money part. It is something tangible, and they are really beautiful. I do give my clients the thumb drive as well, and they also have a link with all of their images to share with family and friends.
Click to expand...


I dont know if its really a "ton" of money we make on prints, but its definitely a decent profit margin. 
not sure what you are considering "high end" as far as wedding albums go, but we usually go with something in leather around the $200 range i think. 
(prices vary a bit depending on what style is ordered) We dont usually mark the albums themselves up very much, just the prints. 
I totally agree with you on the tangible part. and they are really nice to look at. seems though, that by the time the first few years roll by, they are sitting on a shelf, closet, or bookcase somewhere. 

and honestly, it can be REALLY hard to convince someone they actually want a real in-hand album sometimes. you can show them wonderful examples, they can HOLD some nice print books...and LOVE them! but a lot of people just don't want to spend an extra few hundred dollars on one.  
my favorite clients are the ones that just want to purchase prints and do their own books.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

My wedding album costs me about $500 to make..  ouch!


----------



## kathyt

Robin_Usagani said:


> My wedding album costs me about $500 to make..  ouch!


Mine too.


----------



## imagemaker46

I can only imagine that the albums must be a pain to put together.


----------



## pixmedic

Robin_Usagani said:


> My wedding album costs me about $500 to make..  ouch!



i meant that the actual book we order is around $200. 
not the book after we fill it with prints.


----------



## runnah

Sky's the limit with those books. A well to do friend of mine spent over a thousand on his. 

Honestly the wedding industry has gone mad. We spent around $7k for our wedding and it looked just as good as what you see in the magazines. These weddings that are 50-70 thousand are just insane.


----------



## vintagesnaps

I enjoy the ones with all the laughter, those seem to capture the day and made for some lovely photos of the bride.

I don't do weddings, I don't want to do weddings... I don't get photographing all day including getting ready, gazing out the window, etc. etc., but I guess that's what a lot of brides/couples want and why I wouldn't want to do weddings! I looked up the pricing quick of a photographer I know who does weddings in the more journalistic? I guess style, he starts at $2500 - for an entire day! LOL not quite but just about, 10 hours I think. No wonder it cost so much... 

I wonder too about that mailbox cake photo and the stance reminiscent of something out of Psycho, and what the story is there!


----------



## Robin_Usagani

The story is.. she is a mail order bride. 


Lol JK.


----------



## imagemaker46

The mailbox wasn't a cake, it was a mailbox that people coming to the wedding could put cards and envelops in.


----------



## runnah

imagemaker46 said:


> The mailbox wasn't a cake, it was a mailbox that people coming to the wedding could put cards and envelops in.



This cake tastes like metal.


----------



## manaheim

I gotta say that I think the wedding albums are most valuable to kids and grandkids.  I always LOVED looking through my parents and grandparents wedding albums and consider them pretty cherished keepsakes.

I've looked through MY wedding album a few times, but mostly since I've become a photographer... and occasionally because I like to brag about the unbelievably beautiful woman I married.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

I think the one thing the set you are showing is missing is wide shots. To really capture the moment sometimes you need to show more whats going on. Perhaps you were on your shooting sport mode .  But you probably have some of that.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

Speaking of how awesome a nice album is..
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/337070-old-wedding-photos-greatness.html


----------



## imagemaker46

Robin_Usagani said:


> I think the one thing the set you are showing is missing is wide shots. To really capture the moment sometimes you need to show more whats going on. Perhaps you were on your shooting sport mode . But you probably have some of that.



I shot close to a 1000 images during the wedding and rehearsal, I posted a hand full.  There are others, including wide shots.


----------



## gsgary

I think you did well, i could be shooting my daughters but i won't be shooting digital she will be getting this film CineStill Film: CineStill is FineArt - Fine Art Wedding Photographs by Gia Canali for me it blows digital out of the water for weddings


----------



## imagemaker46

So now I have to add a wrap up, everyone that has seen the pictures loves them, they like that they are not the "usual" stagnant set up wedding pictures they see all the time. I realize that most of the comments have come from family and friends, the ones that if they didn't know I was a professional photographer, would say that I could do this for a living.  You know the usual line that we all toss out to the camera noobs that are just starting out and what the family and friends say is only true because, "they don't know any better or they are lying"  

You know I could shoot weddings for a living.  I just need to come up with a new name for my business. I was thinking something like

"Icanshootweddingsjustasgoodasanyonethatdoesitforalivingbutcantheyshootsportsaswellasme"


----------



## Robin_Usagani

sigh....


----------



## manaheim

Wow.


----------



## tommyboy

As a second and third shooter for weddings, I've learned anyone can take good snapshots with a good DSLR.  Fewer can take visually stunning photographs with arresting composition, spot on white balance, depth of field and laser focus.  And even fewer can do that AND tell a compelling visual story.  Those who possess that technical and artistic mastery are worth every penny.


----------



## Robbo521

most of the time it dont matter what they look like!in todays world most don't even stay together 14 months.i do the wedding service and daughter does pictures sometimes.being married now dont mean much to some people.lol


----------



## vintagesnaps

That's a good one LOL, see if that name's registered, maybe you could use it for a website too. But it would be kind of long to fit on a business card... 

However if you wanted to be a sponsor for a hockey team it'd take up plenty of dasherboard space, good advertising! 

(I'm kidding of course. But then again... there have been weddings during intermission of games, gotta love the minors - you could combine the best of both worlds - photograph the limo on the ice and everything.)


----------



## imagemaker46

The one thing I have learned from this forum is that people take all of this too seriously and that many have no sense of humour.  I would not put myself in the same boat as many of the wedding photographers on this forum, just as I wouldn't expect them to pretend to shoots sports as well as I do.  What I shot was good, I shot it fast, and most of all, I shot exactly what my son and his wife wanted.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

I see.. But you still self proclaimed your self to be an amazing sport photographer.


----------



## manaheim

imagemaker46 said:


> The one thing I have learned from this forum is that people take all of this too seriously and that many have no sense of humour. I would not put myself in the same boat as many of the wedding photographers on this forum, just as I wouldn't expect them to pretend to shoots sports as well as I do. What I shot was good, I shot it fast, and most of all, I shot exactly what my son and his wife wanted.



I gotta be honest with you... what I saw of your pictures wasn't "good". They were mostly acceptable secondary shots. They certainly weren't bad, but if my wedding album consisted of shots like that I'd be pretty disappointed. You did say you had others, but this is what you posted, so...

I know you were joking, but your remarks- particularly in light of the images you shared- were very dismissive of the skills of many very talented people. 

I'm pretty damned impressed (and very glad) that no one responded angrily.


----------



## imagemaker46

Robin_Usagani said:


> I see.. But you still self proclaimed your self to be an amazing sport photographer.



I am, and I back it up with consistent images, why would I deny it?  Would you say that you aren't good at shooting weddings if you believe that you are and have the abilities to back it up?


----------



## imagemaker46

manaheim said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing I have learned from this forum is that people take all of this too seriously and that many have no sense of humour. I would not put myself in the same boat as many of the wedding photographers on this forum, just as I wouldn't expect them to pretend to shoots sports as well as I do. What I shot was good, I shot it fast, and most of all, I shot exactly what my son and his wife wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta be honest with you... what I saw of your pictures wasn't "good". They were mostly acceptable secondary shots. They certainly weren't bad, but if my wedding album consisted of shots like that I'd be pretty disappointed. You did say you had others, but this is what you posted, so...
> 
> I know you were joking, but your remarks- particularly in light of the images you shared- were very dismissive of the skills of many very talented people.
> 
> I'm pretty damned impressed (and very glad) that no one responded angrily.
Click to expand...


This is also why I have issues with this forum, people candy coat their comments and don't have the balls to be honest, at least I am honest in what I say and believe, sometimes it pisses people off, at least everyone always knows exactly where I stand.  I don't comment on everything, but if I see something I like, I will say it. It's all pretty simple. 

I never once claimed to be a wedding photographer, I have shot three weddings in four decades, I explained everything about what I posted right from the start. Obviously some people either don't read what is written or they just ignore it. As I have always stated, everyone has their own opinion, and there are lots of people on this forum that I respect for either their comments or the photos they post. Then there are others that will say whatever they can negative about anything I post, they have that right as well. 

I posted sports photos for 7-8 straight days a couple of weeks back, I didn't read any of your comments good or bad about them.  I don't post sports photos for a critique. I post photos to give people ideas, to show people what is possible if they think about what they shooting, angles to try, positive results from understanding sports and yes to add to this forum.  There are people that hopefully learn from what I post.

As for you being impressed that no one responded angrily, well I really expected the usual suspects to come out with comments. It's all good, as was stated to me in another post it's all about discussion.  I suppose I should have added a happy face after what I wrote, isn't that the universal symbol on here when someone is posting anything sarcastic or attempts at humour?  :er:  

Be happy, life is just too short.


----------



## gsgary

imagemaker46 said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing I have learned from this forum is that people take all of this too seriously and that many have no sense of humour. I would not put myself in the same boat as many of the wedding photographers on this forum, just as I wouldn't expect them to pretend to shoots sports as well as I do. What I shot was good, I shot it fast, and most of all, I shot exactly what my son and his wife wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta be honest with you... what I saw of your pictures wasn't "good". They were mostly acceptable secondary shots. They certainly weren't bad, but if my wedding album consisted of shots like that I'd be pretty disappointed. You did say you had others, but this is what you posted, so...
> 
> I know you were joking, but your remarks- particularly in light of the images you shared- were very dismissive of the skills of many very talented people.
> 
> I'm pretty damned impressed (and very glad) that no one responded angrily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is also why I have issues with this forum, people candy coat their comments and don't have the balls to be honest, at least I am honest in what I say and believe, sometimes it pisses people off, at least everyone always knows exactly where I stand.  I don't comment on everything, but if I see something I like, I will say it. It's all pretty simple.
> 
> I never once claimed to be a wedding photographer, I have shot three weddings in four decades, I explained everything about what I posted right from the start. Obviously some people either don't read what is written or they just ignore it. As I have always stated, everyone has their own opinion, and there are lots of people on this forum that I respect for either their comments or the photos they post. Then there are others that will say whatever they can negative about anything I post, they have that right as well.
> 
> I posted sports photos for 7-8 straight days a couple of weeks back, I didn't read any of your comments good or bad about them.  I don't post sports photos for a critique. I post photos to give people ideas, to show people what is possible if they think about what they shooting, angles to try, positive results from understanding sports and yes to add to this forum.  There are people that hopefully learn from what I post.
> 
> As for you being impressed that no one responded angrily, well I really expected the usual suspects to come out with comments. It's all good, as was stated to me in another post it's all about discussion.  I suppose I should have added a happy face after what I wrote, isn't that the universal symbol on here when someone is posting anything sarcastic or attempts at humour?  :er:
> 
> Be happy, life is just too short.
Click to expand...


I never candy coat my comments


----------



## kathyt

Robin_Usagani said:


> sigh....


and shakes head......and rolls eyes......and laughs a little.....needs a deflate.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Do at least one more wedding, 4 in 4, you could do a Gordie Howe and get another decade under your belt.


----------



## pixmedic

I think anyone that feels they can produce better wedding photos than these should post some of THEIR wedding photos and show the rest of us how its done. 
im seeing a lot of "these should be better" comments, but no examples of what a "better" wedding photo is. 
where are all the working pros at? no examples of YOUR great works to show Scott what a pro can do?
(except Robin of course, he posts amazing work here all the time)

*shakes head*
I guess there's a lot of talkers here, but not a lot of walkers.


----------



## kathyt

pixmedic said:


> I think anyone that feels they can produce better wedding photos than these should post some of THEIR wedding photos and show the rest of us how its done.
> im seeing a lot of "these should be better" comments, but no examples of what a "better" wedding photo is.
> where are all the working pros at? no examples of YOUR great works to show Scott what a pro can do?
> (except Robin of course, he posts amazing work here all the time)
> 
> *shakes head*
> I guess there's a lot of talkers here, but not a lot of walkers.



I didn't know this was a "shoot out" thread.


----------



## pixmedic

kathythorson said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think anyone that feels they can produce better wedding photos than these should post some of THEIR wedding photos and show the rest of us how its done.
> im seeing a lot of "these should be better" comments, but no examples of what a "better" wedding photo is.
> where are all the working pros at? no examples of YOUR great works to show Scott what a pro can do?
> (except Robin of course, he posts amazing work here all the time)
> 
> *shakes head*
> I guess there's a lot of talkers here, but not a lot of walkers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know this was a "shoot out" thread.
Click to expand...


how does one learn better from a "pro" than by examples?


----------



## kathyt

pixmedic said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think anyone that feels they can produce better wedding photos than these should post some of THEIR wedding photos and show the rest of us how its done.
> im seeing a lot of "these should be better" comments, but no examples of what a "better" wedding photo is.
> where are all the working pros at? no examples of YOUR great works to show Scott what a pro can do?
> (except Robin of course, he posts amazing work here all the time)
> 
> *shakes head*
> I guess there's a lot of talkers here, but not a lot of walkers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know this was a "shoot out" thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how does one learn better from a "pro" than by examples?
Click to expand...


Are you directing this "'_pro_" sarcasm toward me? because I already took the time and give my critique of the images. (even though he states he wasn't looking for critique???) Imagemaker didn't ask for examples, and didn't even appreciate the opinions that we given to him in the first place. So WTH do you want from me? A kidney?


----------



## manny212

Ok I am now officially over this thread . The guy took pictures at his sons wedding . The pictures can out nice . The holier than thou wedding photogs scream bloody murder . End of story, adios thread .  

Sorry I guess I guess I just don't get it . In my career I have worked with many of the biggest fashion photographers in the world . (Skrebneski , Von Unworth , Bruce Weber just to mention a few ) , and these folks don't seem to get their panties in a bunch because of what the other "guy " is doing . 


In my very of humblest opinions , Wedding photogs have this aura of superiority that drives me nuts .

Are some of you extremely talented ...Yes 

Have some of you worked hard and diligently to get where you are today ? ... I'm sure of it .

Do we appreciate and admire the work of you few exceptional photogs ?.... of course we do ! 



But please stop  getting all riled up anyone posts something regarding a wedding . Who the heck made you all Judge , Jury and executioners . The father took his sons pics , the kid liked them , lets all move forward .


I'm sure I will get ripped a new one for this post , but I've been following it and have had enough . Rant over . Off my chest .  lol


----------



## kathyt

manny212 said:


> Ok I am now officially over this thread . The guy took pictures at his sons wedding . The pictures can out nice . The holier than thou wedding photogs scream bloody murder . End of story, adios thread .
> 
> Sorry I guess I guess I just don't get it . In my career I have worked with many of the biggest fashion photographers in the world . (Skrebneski , Von Unworth , Bruce Weber just to mention a few ) , and these folks don't seem to get their panties in a bunch because of what the other "guy " is doing .
> 
> 
> In my very of humblest opinions , Wedding photogs have this aura of superiority that drives me nuts .
> 
> Are some of you extremely talented ...Yes
> 
> Have some of you worked hard and diligently to get where you are today ? ... I'm sure of it .
> 
> Do we appreciate and admire the work of you few exceptional photogs ?.... of course we do !
> 
> 
> 
> But please stop getting all riled up anyone posts something regarding a wedding . Who the heck made you all Judge , Jury and executioners . The father took his sons pics , the kid liked them , lets all move forward .
> 
> 
> I'm sure I will get ripped a new one for this post , but I've been following it and have had enough . Rant over . Off my chest .  lol


This thread, IMO, had ZERO to do with wedding photography in the least bit!


----------



## pixmedic

kathythorson said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know this was a "shoot out" thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how does one learn better from a "pro" than by examples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you directing this "'_pro_" sarcasm toward me? because I already took the time and give my critique of the images. (even though he states he wasn't looking for critique???) Imagemaker didn't ask for examples, and didn't even appreciate the opinions that we given to him in the first place. So WTH do you want from me? A kidney?
Click to expand...


interesting. 
I wasn't directing anything towards any person in particular, except Robin, whom I mentioned by name. 
whatever these "directed at you" feelings are, are purely speculative, and incorrect. 
im not sure why you are accusing me of sarcasm, when it clearly was not.
I was serious when I said that it is a better learning experience when one can see examples. 
as for a kidney? no. A heart though, if you can spare one, would be appreciated.


----------



## pixmedic

kathythorson said:


> manny212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I am now officially over this thread . The guy took pictures at his sons wedding . The pictures can out nice . The holier than thou wedding photogs scream bloody murder . End of story, adios thread .
> 
> Sorry I guess I guess I just don't get it . In my career I have worked with many of the biggest fashion photographers in the world . (Skrebneski , Von Unworth , Bruce Weber just to mention a few ) , and these folks don't seem to get their panties in a bunch because of what the other "guy " is doing .
> 
> 
> In my very of humblest opinions , Wedding photogs have this aura of superiority that drives me nuts .
> 
> Are some of you extremely talented ...Yes
> 
> Have some of you worked hard and diligently to get where you are today ? ... I'm sure of it .
> 
> Do we appreciate and admire the work of you few exceptional photogs ?.... of course we do !
> 
> 
> 
> But please stop getting all riled up anyone posts something regarding a wedding . Who the heck made you all Judge , Jury and executioners . The father took his sons pics , the kid liked them , lets all move forward .
> 
> 
> I'm sure I will get ripped a new one for this post , but I've been following it and have had enough . Rant over . Off my chest .  lol
> 
> 
> 
> This thread, IMO, had ZERO to do with wedding photography in the least bit!
Click to expand...


you know...except for the part with the wedding photos.


----------



## manny212

kathythorson said:


> manny212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I am now officially over this thread . The guy took pictures at his sons wedding . The pictures can out nice . The holier than thou wedding photogs scream bloody murder . End of story, adios thread .
> 
> Sorry I guess I guess I just don't get it . In my career I have worked with many of the biggest fashion photographers in the world . (Skrebneski , Von Unworth , Bruce Weber just to mention a few ) , and these folks don't seem to get their panties in a bunch because of what the other "guy " is doing .
> 
> 
> In my very of humblest opinions , Wedding photogs have this aura of superiority that drives me nuts .
> 
> Are some of you extremely talented ...Yes
> 
> Have some of you worked hard and diligently to get where you are today ? ... I'm sure of it .
> 
> Do we appreciate and admire the work of you few exceptional photogs ?.... of course we do !
> 
> 
> 
> But please stop getting all riled up anyone posts something regarding a wedding . Who the heck made you all Judge , Jury and executioners . The father took his sons pics , the kid liked them , lets all move forward .
> 
> 
> I'm sure I will get ripped a new one for this post , but I've been following it and have had enough . Rant over . Off my chest .  lol
> 
> 
> 
> This thread, IMO, had ZERO to do with wedding photography in the least bit!
Click to expand...


Well played madam, well played. Lol. I think you're absolutely right. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rexbobcat

pixmedic said:


> I think anyone that feels they can produce better wedding photos than these should post some of THEIR wedding photos and show the rest of us how its done.
> im seeing a lot of "these should be better" comments, but no examples of what a "better" wedding photo is.
> where are all the working pros at? no examples of YOUR great works to show Scott what a pro can do?
> (except Robin of course, he posts amazing work here all the time)
> 
> *shakes head*
> I guess there's a lot of talkers here, but not a lot of walkers.



I'm a cynic so I don't really care what someone's wedding photos look like because love is dead.

I just came here to say that the whole "let's see you do better" argument has time and one again proved to be, well, pointless.

If it wasn't, then there would a lot less discussion in the world.


----------



## rexbobcat

manny212 said:


> Ok I am now officially over this thread . The guy took pictures at his sons wedding . The pictures can out nice . The holier than thou wedding photogs scream bloody murder . End of story, adios thread .
> 
> Sorry I guess I guess I just don't get it . In my career I have worked with many of the biggest fashion photographers in the world . (Skrebneski , Von Unworth , Bruce Weber just to mention a few ) , and these folks don't seem to get their panties in a bunch because of what the other "guy " is doing .
> 
> In my very of humblest opinions , Wedding photogs have this aura of superiority that drives me nuts .
> 
> Are some of you extremely talented ...Yes
> 
> Have some of you worked hard and diligently to get where you are today ? ... I'm sure of it .
> 
> Do we appreciate and admire the work of you few exceptional photogs ?.... of course we do !
> 
> But please stop  getting all riled up anyone posts something regarding a wedding . Who the heck made you all Judge , Jury and executioners . The father took his sons pics , the kid liked them , lets all move forward .
> 
> I'm sure I will get ripped a new one for this post , but I've been following it and have had enough . Rant over . Off my chest .  lol



1. You talk about how wedding photographers think they're all superior...but then you namedrop a bunch of people I've never heard of or care about whom are apparently "big" names in the industry that you've, like, totally worked with. Classy.

2. This is the professional forum. If you post here, you're going to be held to the standards of what this forum sees as being professional quality work.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

pixmedic.. really man I am really a nobody.  Stop talking like I am a wedding photographer God lol.  Seriously, most of you have seen me grow from 0.  I just got started.  


*Continue with the ranting*


----------



## manny212

rexbobcat said:


> manny212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I am now officially over this thread . The guy took pictures at his sons wedding . The pictures can out nice . The holier than thou wedding photogs scream bloody murder . End of story, adios thread .
> 
> Sorry I guess I guess I just don't get it . In my career I have worked with many of the biggest fashion photographers in the world . (Skrebneski , Von Unworth , Bruce Weber just to mention a few ) , and these folks don't seem to get their panties in a bunch because of what the other "guy " is doing .
> 
> In my very of humblest opinions , Wedding photogs have this aura of superiority that drives me nuts .
> 
> Are some of you extremely talented ...Yes
> 
> Have some of you worked hard and diligently to get where you are today ? ... I'm sure of it .
> 
> Do we appreciate and admire the work of you few exceptional photogs ?.... of course we do !
> 
> But please stop  getting all riled up anyone posts something regarding a wedding . Who the heck made you all Judge , Jury and executioners . The father took his sons pics , the kid liked them , lets all move forward .
> 
> I'm sure I will get ripped a new one for this post , but I've been following it and have had enough . Rant over . Off my chest .  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You talk about how wedding photographers think they're all superior...but then you namedrop a bunch of people I've never heard of or care about whom are apparently "big" names in the industry that you've, like, totally worked with. Classy.
> 
> 2. This is the professional forum. If you post here, you're going to be held to the standards of what this forum sees as being professional quality work.
Click to expand...


You are right brother my apologies :banghead:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imagemaker46

This thread was never about how good a wedding photographer or as some have mentioned how poor a wedding photographer I am_.* It*_ was simply intended to show members of the forum something different from my usual sports images I post. That's it. I wasn't using them as a place to launch a new career in wedding photography. I'm not the typical amateur that is just starting out and lists every field of photography as a starting point.  I have always considered myself a sports specialist, I am also good at quite in a few other areas, I have to be.  So any of the wedding photographers on here that seem  bent out of shape because I posted some photos of my son's wedding that you feel are sub par based on what "you" might shoot,  well, I don't really care.  Could I have done a better job at a wedding if I was being paid to shoot, and hired as a professional by a couple I didn't know, I have no doubt that I could do it as well, or better than most of the critics on here..  Skill in photography, experience in photography, is all it comes down to.  Weddings are formulas, I shot all the usual wedding type pictures that are expected, vows, ring exchange, first kiss, signing the papers, setups with family and friends, and what's different from anyone else's wedding photos, all the candid shots that mean more to most people, the kind of photos a person has to see, and not setup some cheesy posed wedding shots, because it's expected.

I'm pretty sure most wedding photographers would agree, the unexpected, the candid shots that no ones sees you shooting are the ones that people enjoy having.  Like I said all the rest, same old photos just like other every wedding.  I can post those if it makes people happy, but I picked photos that had fun to them, these are the type of pictures I shoot. 

Am I wrong with anything I just said?


----------



## imagemaker46

Robin_Usagani said:


> pixmedic.. really man I am really a nobody. Stop talking like I am a wedding photographer God lol. Seriously, most of you have seen me grow from 0. I just got started.
> 
> 
> *Continue with the ranting*



Robin, do you consider yourself a good wedding photographer that can produce consistently good images?


----------



## Robin_Usagani

imagemaker46 said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic.. really man I am really a nobody. Stop talking like I am a wedding photographer God lol. Seriously, most of you have seen me grow from 0. I just got started.
> 
> 
> *Continue with the ranting*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robin, do you consider yourself a good wedding photographer that can produce consistently good images?
Click to expand...


If someone ask me, yeah I will say not bad. Then I show them my portfolio and let them judge it themself.


----------



## imagemaker46

Robin_Usagani said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic.. really man I am really a nobody. Stop talking like I am a wedding photographer God lol. Seriously, most of you have seen me grow from 0. I just got started.
> 
> 
> *Continue with the ranting*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robin, do you consider yourself a good wedding photographer that can produce consistently good images?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone ask me, yeah I will say not bad. Then I show them my portfolio and let them judge it themself.
Click to expand...


So you are confident in the work you do, you obviously know how good you are, and people tell you that.  This is why I don't deny my skills as a photographer, when I meet people at events and they say great shot, my usual answer is "I try"  There has to be an attitude to move forward in what ever a person does for a living. How many skilled people get pushed around because they are too timid to admit they are good?


----------



## cbarnard7

Here's how I see it-

imagemaker took photos of his son's wedding simply because they thought paying over $2000 was just too much money for pictures. After posting the images he took (and mind you, didn't really edit) most of the wedding photographers (in their minds) snickered and thought to themselves, "I hope he doesn't think his shots are worth $2000!" Then many of you, who ARE professional wedding photographers, decided to toss in your $.02 about how these images wouldn't constitute "real" wedding photos and how $2000 is super cheap in relation to what you'd charge...possibly to justify how much you charge for your photos.

But here's the thing- it's not about price, it's not even 100% about quality...it's about memories of their big day. When I got married, we had a friend (who had done some photos in the Bahamas [Sandals] professionally) do our photos since we had a beach wedding (small, 14-person total)

They weren't all that great. 

As a matter of fact, they were a little better than a high-end point and shoot (even though he had a high-end, pro dslr). But, he captured all the moments perfectly: the kiss, our families, the food...my SIL even made us a book, on Shutterfly. Are they incredible images that I'd pay thousands of dollars for? No. Would I pay thousands of dollars for whispy, whimsical photos of my cake and rings? No. Every time my wife and I look at our photos, we laugh about the little things we remember- the photos remind us of our wedding and how we felt on that day. That's it. It sits on our coffee table and every now and then, we'll pick it up and reminisce.

As he said, it was a laid-back wedding. Some women spend thousands on their dress while others spend $300, or have it handed down. Some people are really into having the best possible quality they can- and that's what is most important. But some people, myself included, aren't about all that.

I mean, it's not like they're blurry 

I'm just glad I'm not a professional...it seems very stressful!


----------



## kathyt

imagemaker46 said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robin, do you consider yourself a good wedding photographer that can produce consistently good images?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone ask me, yeah I will say not bad. Then I show them my portfolio and let them judge it themself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are confident in the work you do, you obviously know how good you are, and people tell you that. This is why I don't deny my skills as a photographer, when I meet people at events and they say great shot, my usual answer is "I try" There has to be an attitude to move forward in what ever a person does for a living. How many skilled people get pushed around because they are too timid to admit they are good?
Click to expand...


I think a confident "Thank you" would work a lot better.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

Scott.. As soon as I think I am a good photographer, I see photos like this that make me feel I am not all that good. 
Fearless Photographers - Directory of the Best Wedding Photographers in the World for Brides and Grooms Who Love Photography


----------



## Rwsphotos

So this wedding photography thread has go so far south I'm ashamed to even respond to any of this dribble.  Image maker took photos of his own Sons wedding for crying out loud people,, its not like he was stepping out of his comfort zone with a normal client. His picture are decent, I've seen far worse from those who thought they were far better and weren't. He is not a wedding photographer nor did he claim to be. So all of you whiny professionals can just go back to shooting what ever you have booked its not like he's going to be taking any of your clients. And on that note your comments and attitude towards him are anything less than professional! This may be a public forum but you should still act the same as you would if you were working with a client. I truly your clients don't see this kind of behavior from all of you. Your all jumping to conclusions and making assumptions with little to no reason to do so.  Instead of being out shooting amazing pictures to post here and inspire some one to that level your all here quibbling over hot air.


----------



## manaheim

Ok, I think this one has probably run its course.


----------

